# LFTS 10/30



## concrete519 (Aug 2, 2009)

I just had a green helicopter That said United state’s of American on the side of it fly over my head


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Slow morning nothing yet. But sure is a beautiful morning. My view.


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Beautiful morning here in Indiana. Absolutely nothing moving so far.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

A long-beamed spike around 8:20 and that has been it for me.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Out in NELP past three days but poor cell signal keeps me off the thread. Just a doe so far this morning. Overall a lotta fresh scrapes this week, small bucks doing a little chasing & a good one just looking around. Winds so far raising havoc with my plan to stay on the ground with my recurve, but this afternoon & Sat AM are more promising.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Can’t get min mood to go hurting to much will read Lfts all day Butwill go tonight and to mow night no matter how I feel. Sick of sitting in house all season


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

6 pt on a scrape, one of 5 deer to hit the scrape already.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> This morning's view. So far a young buck cruised through and a couple rabbits
> View attachment 595253


Dang ogb every spot you show pics of looks like money! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Saw 7 bucks last night cruising and one doe. This morning only a spike and three doe. Bucks must be sleeping in with that moon las night


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

A big doe followed by a spike. Then another doe. Sure is quiet. So quiet you could hear a mouse fart.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

The Big boys like this internal plot with heavy cover.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

2 week vacation starts at noon. As soon as I can get the camper on my truck I'm Mecosta camp bound for a few days. Go time!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

9 doe with fawn so far, there is a freshened scrape behind the 3rd tree on the left, crabapples out front. Small 8 on cam hit scrape a few days ago.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Cams have been cold for a couple days but a new buck showed up this morning... I'll be out this weekend.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Haven’t seen jack yet today. Going to see what the cameras have picked up and go from there. I work at 6 pm tonight so I should probably get headed out soon so I can sleep for a bit.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks. It took years and money to develop that's for sure. Normally I've used a tag by now. Strange year for me. Good luck to you.


johnhunter247 said:


> Dang ogb every spot you show pics of looks like money! Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Cams are looking up on the homefront













Thinking 3.5


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Going to sit til 10:30. Ghost town out here


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> Thanks. It took years and money to develop that's for sure. Normally I've used a tag by now. Strange year for me. Good luck to you.


Plenty of beef roaming around!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Skibum said:


> *2 week vacation starts at noon.* As soon as I can get the camper on my truck I'm Mecosta camp bound for a few days. Go time!


I'll see your two weeks and raise you one. I'm off for three after today. Good luck.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

I’m stuck at work an my wife is sending me crappy cell phone pics of A couple bucks chasing does around the fresh cut corn on and off our property. One’s a 3.5 I didn’t see squat yesterday... a day too late. Good luck out there.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Definitely didn’t plan on an all day sit, but I may be here for the long haul. First deer of the morning showed up a few minutes ago and came right in to 25 yds and bedded down. It’s just a young doe so at least I have some buck bait in front of me!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Well first hunt of my vacation was a skunk. My one cam that I have on this small parcel didn't show anything new. Got down, got some work to do on the computer before I head back out this afternoon. Still excited for these next few days!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

dewy6068 said:


> Definitely didn’t plan on an all day sit, but I may be here for the long haul. First deer of the morning showed up a few minutes ago and came right in to 25 yds and bedded down. It’s just a young doe so at least I have some buck bait in front of me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


It’s tough having them bed down in front of you. Makes me feel like I’m pinned. But you got to love having live decoys hanging around. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

First spot was a dud so moved to an old stand that was always good in the rut.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Saw 3 shooters last night and had one come to 30 before he decided to turn around and trot off grunting. He could hear a chase going on that I couldnt I soon found out. That one was one I havent seen and an absolute brute of an 8 easily north of 135 maybe over 140. A six point then ran a doe out of bed up the ridge in front of me 10 min later followed by the one I had just had in range and then behind them my num 1 target. Pretty amazing deer. Been watching him since before season on camera. They ran her off to the east and away from me then another nice 8 ran another doe by me and 10 yards. Another one I know well but after what I had seen he got a pass. Best public land hunt I have had. Slowly closing the distance! Good luck it's happening guys. The first one is the one I passed after seeing the 2 big boys shortly before. 2nd is the big one..


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Got back to the cabin around 10:40. Several doe and a pencil spike feed thru the oaks. Was one of those mornings that makes me remember why I love to hunt, could have sat all day but have some work I need to get done. Not seeing much for sign in my area of the NELP, no scrapes or rubs...


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

concrete519 said:


> I just had a green helicopter That said United state’s of American on the side of it fly over my head


Could be Air force 1, I heard Don Trump JR is supposed to be at Williams today or tomorrow


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Sparky23 said:


> Saw 3 shooters last night and had one come to 30 before he decided to turn around and trot off grunting. He could hear a chase going on that I couldnt I soon found out. That one was one I havent seen and an absolute brute of an 8 easily north of 135 maybe over 140. A six point then ran a doe out of bed up the ridge in front of me 10 min later followed by the one I had just had in range and then behind them my num 1 target. Pretty amazing deer. Been watching him since before season on camera. They ran her off to the east and away from me then another nice 8 ran another doe by me and 10 yards. Another one I know well but after what I had seen he got a pass. Best public land hunt I have had. Slowly closing the distance! Good luck it's happening guys. The first one is the one I passed after seeing the 2 big boys shortly before. 2nd is the big one..
> View attachment 595357
> View attachment 595359


That's a nice one. Almost looks like a wound on him (hair missing)Someone hit him little high and back


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

Beautiful morning, probably could’ve sat allday but no deer sightings gets pretty boring


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Some things are starting to move a bit. Squirrels are putting on their normal circus act. Two jakes came in and sat on a fallen tree about 10 yds out for a few minutes. Still no deer

Gonna sit until 1 and hope for some midday action. If nothing by or then I’ll go in, get a couple things done, have a bite to eat, and be back out by 3-3:30. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I had an 8:30 am Dr. appt today and had to slip in to the office briefly afterward. I'll be out early afternoon for the duration. 
Oh, I had a nice 2.5 yo 8 pt cross my driveway in front of me around 8:00.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Dynrat said:


> Some things are starting to move a bit. Squirrels are putting on their normal circus act. Two jakes came in and sat on a fallen tree about 10 yds out for a few minutes. Still no deer
> 
> Gonna sit until 1 and hope for some midday action. If nothing by or then I’ll go in, get a couple things done, have a bite to eat, and be back out by 3-3:30.
> 
> ...


Whenever I bail at 1:00 my target buck shows up under the stand at 2:00. True story!
I'm thinking mid day movement should be very good today.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I have service enough to post! lol

I’ve been out here an hour or so. Nothing yet, did have one bound off on my way out. Followed a rub line to a new spot while sporting a drag. Idk if it’ll he helpful or hurtful. 

Brought some coffee and cookies and a bottle of water. Idk how long it’ll be but they do trick or treating by my Dads out by the bay tonight, the day before Halloween. Idk who is more excited, the kid or the Grandpa, but I won’t be sitting till dark. 

Pretty much planning to stay out until I gotta go, either home or schitt.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

johnhunter247 said:


> Dang ogb every spot you show pics of looks like money! Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree, love all OGB's sets as well. All look killer ! 



Maple_Ridge said:


> Could be Air force 1, I heard Don Trump JR is supposed to be at Williams today or tomorrow


Trump Jr, Cam Hanes and Ted Nugent !!
Keep America Great fellow hunters  

Good luck to all of ya's. I'm headed for a boat ride with my bro's. Guess they've got a few tied up just have to connect


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Never saw another deer. Quit at 10:30. "Well that was a dud."


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

My live bait decided to get up and walk off about 11:30. Gonna go get some lunch. Back out later.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Ended up seeing 7 different bucks. One was a borderline shooter that I am happy didn't make too easy of a shot....would have been hard to lay off. This guy....


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Quiet morning today? Hopefully they are just resting up for tonight's hunt ? Hopefully! 
I have until Sunday night. 
Then the slug gunners get their first chance at em for a week. Then I'm off Nov10-13th again. 
Good luck if you are LFTS in the coming days


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

I'm in. Got outa work early enough to make it to a tree


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

Windy as hell in st clair County. Good luck everyone


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

poz said:


> Windy as hell in st clair County. Good luck everyone


Sanilac same way...ugh


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This evening’s view.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm about 150 yards from where I was last night. Had to change corners for wind. Very close to where he was last night. Granted that was chasing and who knows now. Big trees suckkk for hang n hunt with saddle fyi lol


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I hate being in a box blind but with this wind it's that or nothing. I'm in the blind pictured and this is my view.


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Been in the stand 45 m from what the weather says best wind tonight and in the morning good luck be safe


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

C’mon Big T!!! Update!!!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Dish7 said:


> I'll see your two weeks and raise you one. I'm off for three after today. Good luck.


I’m off for three weeks also. Going to Ohio on the 9th for 5 days.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Back in the stand. Wind isn’t perfect but it’s not terrible assuming they come from the cedar swamp I’m sitting next to. Only saw the one yearling doe this morning. A new scrape showed up last night just 60 yds from this stand so I’m hoping a nice buck comes through tonight! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

First sit all year in my favorite stand. Standing corn behind me.


----------



## AnesthesiaOutdoors (Jul 28, 2019)

Up an oak tree in Allegan Co.























Had a 2.5yo 8 at a scrape at 3:45. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Ooh!

Corn is coming down in the field behind me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Is it to much to ask for a SW or W wind, it can keep blowing this N NW wind for everyone else who needs it....but I need at bear minimum a W wind, please!
Flight


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Is it to much to ask for a SW or W wind, it can keep blowing this N NW wind for everyone else who needs it....but I need at bear minimum a W wind, please!
> Flight


A lot of it will be coming soon. I'm not too happy about it


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Name BIL just drove back here 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Turkey parade just went by!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Got back late, sat down 15 min ago. Saginaw County. Watched a really nice buck with a couple does walking in. This sure is better weather than last night.

Good luck everyone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Got out of work early and was able to make the drive to the property in Arenac for the afternoon. I’m up 20 in a large maple over looking some trail crossings. Good luck tonight!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

Three does this morning at 9:45 was all. different property tonight been in for an hour nothing yet.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

"Big Tuna" said:


> Update : Tracked him for over 225 yds alot of it in my spruce which is terrible to find blood. We backed out and got a tracking dog coming tonight. He was quartering away and he took off with his tail down. Hopefully we recover him. I greatly respect such a amazing animal and will go above and beyond to find him. But if I don't I would have to say I somehow backstraped him. Time will tell.


Good luck to you. Whether you find him dead or he lives, I hope that it works out in the end


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Out trying for his bday buck tonight. Moving off in the field next to us but nothing yet in our field. Nice bucks have definitely been hitting the dirt the last couple days.


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Wow nothing so far not even in the corn fields crazy


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

This one was wary. Foot path issue!










One doe and one beau, too.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

LabtechLewis said:


> This one was wary. Foot path issue!
> 
> View attachment 595543
> 
> ...


Nice straps on that one...


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Surprisingly no deer yet. 100% perfect night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Just had 3 bucks within 25 yards. They all sniffed the spot my buck was standing when I shot


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

So far it's cold and quiet in my stand in Van buren county. Lots of nighttime activity on deer cams. Squirrels are out in full force!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Let one fly on a coyote this morning. Only got hair. This is the 3rd coyote I've given a haircut to with archery equipment. I didn't have time to range him, so I can see how I may have been 3" high. Both the coyotes with my muzzleloader were spined. Do you need to aim below mid body? I know they have thick coats. As far as deer go, nothing till 1005, and it was the doe/fawn group of 10. I can't believe that many are running together this time of year. Sitting tonight in a marginal spot I haven't been to in awhile.


----------



## can'tstop (Mar 6, 2012)

Checking in for my last after work hunt thanks to time change this weekend. Chased two off by my trees stand.
Good luck all


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Only one button so far. Hopefully things pick up in primetime


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Just passed a big 8 and I regret it already but didn't want to tag out 
Idiot 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bv619 (Mar 7, 2011)

Groundsize said:


> View attachment 595321
> The Big boys like this internal plot with heavy cover.


As do I. Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Almost there...


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Four flatheads so far. Walked right down the path I came in on so the old spice must working as a cover scent


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Dam someone shoot something. :lol:


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

WMU05 said:


> Almost there...
> View attachment 595555


Good thing he walked by you and not me, nice pass !
Flight


----------



## KingHingeCut (Oct 15, 2020)

If it's a slow night the moon don't make a difference.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

New lawn ornament


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Had a doe bust through the corn non stop to the swamp. 3 does off feeding 400 yards away and I got to pee lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

